# Injured Udder



## Bleenie (Aug 11, 2013)

A friend brought me a couple goats this morning, plans were to use them for dog food. 

The one I am wondering about it the Boer, she has a severely injured udder. I dont know exactly what happened but I do know she lost a teat somehow, it healed up but then not too long after her udder became infected. I didn't look at her too close when I agreed to take her for butchering but when she arrived this morning I saw a quarter-size spot where it looks like there's some infection pushing out and right above that her udder is SPLIT OPEN for at least 4 inches. 

I'm not sure if she's save-able to keep as a pasture pet(obviously can't be bred) or if the best thing to do is put her down.  I wanted to get some more experienced input on the situation.


Here's the udder.  She pretty-much looks like a well-endowed buck at this point.


----------



## meme (Aug 11, 2013)

Aw, poor girl.  I wonder if you could have her udder amputated if the infection is too bad??? I am not sure, but it looks like strong antibiotics and possibly a vet are in order. That must be SO painful. It is a wonder that her previous owners allowed her to suffer like that.  Good for you for taking her in!


----------



## Bleenie (Aug 11, 2013)

I called around to some Vets today about having a mastectomy done on her. my regular vet hadnt done one in 30+yrs and wasnt comfortable doing it so I called another but he wont give a price quote until i pay $60 for him to look at her :/

I am heading out now to clean her up and start her on antibiotics. hopefully get a better idea of how bad it is.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 11, 2013)

If you are going to use her for dog food, I would just be careful about any kind of nasties into the meat and would then only be using for the dogs as you planned.  And if you are not planning on butchering her, like tomorrow, then definitely get her into a vet for care and on some antibiotics as soon as possible.


----------



## Bleenie (Aug 11, 2013)

After talking to the Vet and doing some reading online I guess she's still fine to breed without the udder, kids just have to be bottle fed. She is a triplet producer so I think we may try to have the surgery done and keep her for some future babies.


----------



## meme (Aug 11, 2013)

Bleenie said:
			
		

> After talking to the Vet and doing some reading online I guess she's still fine to breed without the udder, kids just have to be bottle fed. She is a triplet producer so I think we may try to have the surgery done and keep her for some future babies.


I think I read somewhere that some of the hormones needed for pregnancy were related to the udder. That's not to say she couldn't still kid, she could have no troubles at all. Just something I remember reading. I think it would be great if you could save her and give her a good life.


----------



## Godsgrl (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know if it's a fair comparison, but women can have double mastectomies and still bear children. I hope you are able to heal her up and give her a good life. Poor goatie.


----------

